# This. Drives. Me. Nuts. (RANT!)



## Mr.Buchholz (Dec 30, 2011)

There are not many things in the hobby of model railroading that drive me to the point of insanity. Most modelers have their layouts, they do want they want, and everyone is happy. I never try to influence any other modeler, nor do I intervene and try to superimpose my vision on theirs.

What really grinds my gears in this hobby is the over-fascination of, and attitude towards weathering. I get that some people out there like to weather their railroads, preferring an ultra-realistic take on it. I get that. No problem.

The issue is that the majority of model railroaders that prefer weathering never shut up about it, and always try to force this on others. I have seen examples in numerous train groups I belong to on the internet, as well as at train shows and hobby stores. These people are relentless, and can't seem to shy away from this nonsense.

"That's a nice new loco. You should weather it."
"Now you need to weather that new structure. Add paint for nasty rust marks, add oil splotches, do some dirt at the base. It won't look as good without it."
"A caboose isn't that clean in the real world."
"How can you have those vehicles on that layout without weathering them? Go out and buy some paint."

That is just a small selection of what I've seen and heard, not to mention what gets said about my own layout when I post pics. I am sick and tired of the preoccupation with weathering that borders on a mental disorder.

Believe it or not, some people DO NOT LIKE WEATHERING.

Issues like this have me reconsidering being a part of a lot of these hobby groups. I'm tired of people not minding their own business. This forum is pretty good, but the other groups I will probably leave, and that's a shame. I rather enjoy connecting with other train nuts like me.

-J.


----------



## Andreash (Dec 30, 2018)

I’m not a big fan of weathering. I don’t mind a little on buildings, or roadways, but I want my locos and rolling stock weather free. A couple of months ago I weathered 3 railway cars, and when I put them back on the track, they stood out. I felt that I was going to now weather all my cars. I ran the weathered cars for a week or so, and found that I enjoyed the clean look of my other cars more. If weathering is your thing, then go ahead, but as I tell my guests, the superintendent of my railway washes the cars daily ; )
Cheers


----------



## Roving Sign (Apr 23, 2017)

Is there such a thing as temporary weathering?

Like - when you're done - wash it off.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Yep, temporary weathering can be done with chalks, and it can be removed. If you've done a locomotive, you normally have to remove the shell to wash it off.

Of course, there's the "natural" weathering on the shelf, after a few years all the stuff appears "weathered" until you blow the dust off.


----------



## Lionelmaster55 (Dec 22, 2018)

I guess this is one of the advantages of being in 3 rail O; there aren’t nearly as many anal people as in the other scales. 😉

Personally, I weather some stuff using chalk or powders. This can be cleaned off if I decide I don’t like it after all.

So far, my weathering efforts have been directed at cabooses and certain types of rolling stock such as gons and both covered and open top hoppers. And I’ll concur with the earlier comment that once you do a few; it makes the color dynamic of a train different in that the “clean” cars look REALLY clean. Despite that; I’ll likely not go all in when it comes to weathering nor will you ever hear me proselytizing about whether it’s desirable, undesirable, necessary - what have you. I am in complete agreement with the OP that we can each enjoy the hobby in our own ways.

Curt


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Dullcote and dust....that's my weathering.....


----------



## J.Albert1949 (Feb 3, 2018)

I have a very few pieces of rolling stock (boxcar and caboose) that I acquired second-hand "already weathered". That's fine with me. They look ok.

But I kinda agree with the OP. I prefer the look of stuff "as it comes out of the box".

No graffiti on my railroad -- saw enough of that during my career "on the big trains". I despise it, and don't want any here.

Some of my older cars and cabooses have "natural weathering", from being 45 years old!


----------



## mesenteria (Oct 29, 2015)

It depends on your intentions, or your goals. For me, I like realism because I often submit photos to weekly photo threads and even to contests, such as they are on hobby sites. 

The problem for the heavy majority of us is that we can build benchwork, we can repair a locomotive, and we can craft hills and pour our rivers to get a decent bit of realism in our railroads. But, we pick up a loco to wash it in a white wash to make the paint look 'used', and we find we just don't have the talent or skills to pull it off. Who wants to experiment with the skin and nice decals of a $250 steamer only to learn that it looks terrible, not terrific?

With that understanding, and limitation, most of us elect to forego any further....ummm…..development....and we decide our engines look great 'as new'.

The best response to people who insist upon your conformation to their ideals and practices is to simply say, "Nope, not interested."


----------



## doneuald (Jan 2, 2016)

mesenteria said:


> It depends on your intentions, or your goals. For me, I like realism because I often submit photos to weekly photo threads and even to contests, such as they are on hobby sites.
> 
> The problem for the heavy majority of us is that we can build benchwork, we can repair a locomotive, and we can craft hills and pour our rivers to get a decent bit of realism in our railroads. But, we pick up a loco to wash it in a white wash to make the paint look 'used', and we find we just don't have the talent or skills to pull it off. Who wants to experiment with the skin and nice decals of a $250 steamer only to learn that it looks terrible, not terrific?
> 
> ...


What he said!
I can't bring myself to "weather" a $350 dollar locomotive!


----------



## Eilif (Nov 6, 2017)

Meh.
Maybe over zealous "Weathering fans" can be annoying but I think they're just one sub-group among many and no worse than others. I've only been in the hobby for a year and a half -which maybe gives me a better outside view- and I've already come into contact with plenty hobbyists with very shall we say "enthusiastic" opinions that are often presented forcefully and/or repetitively.

Perhaps you've heard these...
-DCC vs DC
-Rivet counters and prototype enthusiasts.
-Proponents of their own favorite scale
-New Trains Vs Old
-"How shiftless todays kids are with their electronic toys"
-"How much better things were back then"
etc, etc.

They're all about the same level of annoying. 
Perhaps a smidge more annoying when they disagree with me. 

All this to say a mix of being aware of how we present our own opinions and giving a bit of grace to the over-enthusiastic would go a long way in the hobby and in life.


----------



## gregc (Apr 25, 2015)

at a club, i noticed an entire train that was nicely weathered. it stood out.

how often do we see a complete scene with an appropriate and consistent level of weathering?

in context with the next car, nearby structures, ... that aren't weathered, weathering often seems out of place, emphasising the lack of realism


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Eilif said:


> Meh.
> Maybe over zealous "Weathering fans" can be annoying but I think they're just one sub-group among many and no worse than others. I've only been in the hobby for a year and a half -which maybe gives me a better outside view- and I've already come into contact with plenty hobbyists with very shall we say "enthusiastic" opinions that are often presented forcefully and/or repetitively.
> 
> Perhaps you've heard these...
> ...


For me, you could add "The hobby is dying...." to that list.

Honestly, though, that's why I left the Model Railroader forum for this one. Too much of this kind of thing over there.

I admit that all of us are guilty of being overly directive at times (most of it unintentional, I'm sure), but we have a much more "your layout, your rules" attitude over here.


----------



## CV-62 (Dec 9, 2018)

Interesting thread. I too am NOT a fan of weathering. I am currently working very part time right now a a few Walthers buildings and for me I love the look of fresh well maintained brick work for an example. Break out the pressure washer once in a while and maintain your buildings and check out how a paint brush fits the hand. 

As a side note, but possibly related to this discussion is all those graffiti decals for box cars. Wat? :thumbsdown: Not for me, my life is way too orderly to have that on my layout.

My wife's side of the family was in the car business for years. My F-I-L had an old adage. There is an arse for every seat and a seat for every arse.


----------



## Mr.Buchholz (Dec 30, 2011)

The thing is, I'm usually an opinionated person when it comes to a lot of things. I almost always have something to say about anything.

But....when it comes to hobbies and things I'm passionate about, I don't try to force my beliefs on other people. If someone tells me about something they do on their layout, I don't shove my opinions down their throats if I disagree with what they did. I look at it, and say "Neat!" and keep my opinions to myself.

I don't have the right to force my own ideas on someone else, and vice versa. People need to calm down and see that as long as we're all having fun working on our own railroads, it shouldn't matter how we go about it.

-J.


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

Sooo ahhhh J, did someone hold you down by the neck and demand that you weather your rolling stock? 
I talk to a lot of people about model railroading. They all have their personal perspective of it. As much as anyone would describe how great an aspect of the hobby is to them, I can listen and affirm their interest in whatever it is that they gravitate too. Some might suggest I try it. I never take their suggestion as a demand. Perhaps that's all that anybody is extending to you, but somehow you are hearing it as a demand.


----------



## Oldnewchoo (Aug 31, 2018)

I'll like to try it just to see if I could do it. But it will be on less expensive rolling stock and then only, maybe one of each type. I think it looks cool when others do it, because I see it as an art form. But that's just me. Who knows...?


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

I have a few weathered locos but frankly I prefer not too. It may be unrealistic to have only pristine locos on my layout but I like that.

I haven't notice quite the evangelistic attitude of many - no one has tried to "convert" me, but I have noticed that weathering enthusiasts are, well, . . . really enthusiastic about it. I'm okay with that. 

I will observe that in many cases I think the weathering I am shown is overdone - a bit heavy handed. But if it is what they want, then fine.


----------



## Eilif (Nov 6, 2017)

CTValleyRR said:


> For me, you could add "The hobby is dying...." to that list.


I knew I missed a cliche! That one should definitely be on my list.


----------



## Eilif (Nov 6, 2017)

gregc said:


> how often do we see a complete scene with an appropriate and consistent level of weathering?


I'm fairly new to railroading so I haven't got a completed train layout to have all weathered, but in my wargaming layouts I tend to have nearly everything similarly weathered.

Here's a wargaming layout of mine that fills a space about 8x7 filled with O'ish Urban terrain, including a train. 

https://www.chicagoskirmishwargames...epticon-2018-showdown-at-valstetech-airfield/

It's a "tabletop" style of weathering and uniformity is easier to achieve when almost nothing arrives pre-painted but it is possible, looks great and is definitely what I am going to try to achieve as I build my HO layout.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

in any of the train collections I've been involved in procuring, an expertly weathered piece will at least retain it's re-sale value, if not enhance it.....a poorly done weathering job, well, you can't give those cars away.....


----------



## Genetk44 (Feb 26, 2016)

Coming from an armour-modelling background in my youth I do enjoy weathering and enjoy trying new techniques. However, while I don’t get fanatic about weathering every piece of rollingstock I do try and weather a few of evey type so I can make-up what I consider to be consistent trains. And I do weather my scenery and buildings. As far as commenting on other peoples decisions...either I keep my mouth shut or give them a “ thats great” type of comment. I see no reason to get upset about other peoples decisions or comments about said decisions...its a hobby after all.


----------



## Frisco Firefly (May 17, 2012)

weathering, that's it. You have to add graffiti to make it look realistic.


----------



## Genetk44 (Feb 26, 2016)

Fortunately I model an era before the grafitti craze arrived...


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

gregc said:


> at a club, i noticed an entire train that was nicely weathered. it stood out.
> 
> how often do we see a complete scene with an appropriate and consistent level of weathering?
> 
> in context with the next car, nearby structures, ... that aren't weathered, weathering often seems out of place, emphasising the lack of realism


A consistently weathered train would look great but actually would be unrealistic, based on what I see today. The rolling stock on trains is essentially pulled out of a huge pool of cars, some recently built or washed, others neglected for ages, and is a mix. When I wait at a crossing as a CSX train passes, I see nearly pristine cars right along with wretchedly old, beat up, and rusty cars, alternating. Same thing sometimes with diesels - the new loco in a four-loco set standing out because of its still shiny paint.


----------



## Mr.Buchholz (Dec 30, 2011)

:laugh:

-J.


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

After all these years I wanted to try weathering and I was able to get a loco and 3 cars for $10. I overdid the weathering but it was a learning process. I then lightly weathered my rolling stock and am happy with the look. To each his own.

PS: I sold the experimental weathered set for $15.


----------



## Shdwdrgn (Dec 23, 2014)

Personally I do appreciate a good weathering job, but there is a time and place for everything. One of the things I collect are certain types of cars from the 60's-70's, so I used to scour ebay listings all the time. One of the most aggravating things I ever saw was someone took one of the rarest cars of a set and weathered it, then expected to get twice the price out of it. Uh, no, you just *ruined* a collector's piece by weathering it.


----------



## cv_acr (Oct 28, 2011)

I like weathering, and I weather my stuff.

I don't care if everyone else does or not. To each their own.

I'm also one of those prototype enthusiasts, but I don't care if everyone else does the same thing. Everyone enjoys the hobby in the same way. I try not to comment on the accuracy of something someone else is doing unless they're actually asking for information/comments/feedback in which case I'll simply try to answer as factually as I can and people are free to make their own decisions based on the information.

A well-done realistically detailed setup is definitely more impressive to look at for me than a simple oval on a 4x8 table with ready-to-run cars on it, but that doesn't mean both layout owners aren't having fun with it in their own way.


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 19, 2013)

cv_acr said:


> I like weathering, and I weather my stuff.
> 
> I don't care if everyone else does or not. To each their own.
> 
> A well-done realistically detailed setup is definitely more impressive to look at for me than a simple oval on a 4x8 table with ready-to-run cars on it, but that doesn't mean both layout owners aren't having fun with it in their own way.


This ^^

When I got back into this hobby after a 40 year hiatus I found out about DCC and that people were using computers/software to control & run their layouts. That's what I got excited about.

Now, almost a year into this, I don't even have a single turnout wired. I've found that building the scenery & kits and making them look as realistic as I can - which certainly includes "weathering" - is where I find enjoyment.

One of these days I'll wire up a turnout.


----------



## nrscroller (Dec 3, 2018)

HI,
I have weathered a few cars a long time ago, it is kinda fun, but now at 73, I don't even have scenery. I just like switching and moving cars around. Everyone has their own tastes, I am not good at artistic things.
BK


----------



## Vincent (Jan 28, 2018)

I regard "weathering" as one of many interesting aspects of this hobby. 

I'm not weathering anything, but there are a lot of other things in this hobby that I am learning about, and maybe I will try it someday.


----------



## 66272 (Dec 24, 2018)

I completely relate to this.

Like I would imagine most of the younger generation did, I grew up with mismatching passenger cars pulled by shiny steamers and polished diesels on tourist lines...not grimy brown double-headers hauling equally grimy strings of freight cars down mainlines.

At the end of the day, I guess you just gotta model what you like and let that be that!


----------



## Patrick1544 (Apr 27, 2013)

You do realize that you don't need to get so upset over toys. Relax. It's not personal.


----------



## AFGP9 (Apr 8, 2015)

John I agree on both of your comments. I have done both for years. Since my layout is in my basement, the natural dust just from from my house works great. I have used chalk for years as well. I do not however, weather my high end, more valuable AF rolling stock at all. There are plenty of average cars to weather out there. In fact, I have been known to buy less than perfect cars, and some steam engines, at shows just because they looked even better with added weathering.


----------



## DarkJester (Aug 13, 2013)

I totally get where you are coming from. It is a thing. Sometimes I think the guys that have to tell you that your stuff is wrong because you don't do it the way they do are just compensating for their lack of talent somewhere else. Like their scenery sucks, or they can't operate for crap, or all of their buildings have ZERO right angles in them, or they couldn't make a consist in DCC if their life depended on it. I would never bring that up though. Well, not to their face  I kid. I kid.
I like to "weather" my buildings and used items, automobiles, trucks, and machinery, but I'm not sure that I'm as much "weathering" as adding detail. I like to enhance panel lines, add a little black to grills, etc. I like to add rust to wheels and trucks on freight cars and locos, and maybe an oil spill on a diesel tank, or tank car, but I have not added huge rust spots/stains to anything, I think some of the Graffiti looks cool, but not on my stuff. I add a little soot to exhaust stacks, and grills, but mostly to enhance them. I don't hang around a lot of modellers IRL, but I have had comments made about other models I have built, and weathering seems to be a real sore spot. I build model planes and cars and armor as well, and wow, you think these train guys are bad? Try one of the Model Armor or Plane forums. Sheesh. I have seen people come to keyboard blows over the proper shade of German Yellow or ADC Gray. I'm not a rivet counter, but I like to look at the models of those that are, but I would never tell someone they HAVE to do it my way, or that my way is better. Chances are it's not. Normally I'm building to my spec or to my memory. I have seen some really nice stuff, most of it clean. Even when I see those beat up trains in real life I don't like them. I get a real "isn't there someone who gets paid to service and clean these cars" feeling. I know at least 10 teenagers that need minimum wage jobs to teach them the meaning of work and a hard earned dollar. 
Man, I sound just like my dad...I should probably shut up now.

Jester


----------



## Andreash (Dec 30, 2018)

Well said Jester. Sometimes when I tell my 19 year son he’s starting to sound like me, he reminds me that he’ll never be like me. Now where have I heard that before!!! ; )


----------



## Colorado1445 (Nov 11, 2017)

Something that drives me insane is the more "Elitist" types. Those who really shun those who do not model "their way." We all know a few but I am happy that the extreme large majority of people I meet in this hobby are open minded.


----------



## Midnight Goat (Dec 19, 2017)

Haven't come across the weathering fanatics in the train hobby but I also like to model WWII airplanes and that is weathering fanatic city! Seems like the factory fresh look gets poo poo'd on quite frequently.


----------



## JNXT 7707 (May 5, 2013)

I dunno, I think we each have a sensitivity toward certain aspects of the hobby - particular likes and dislikes - and when you hear the ones you dislike it may come off as someone "pushing" it on you when it's repeated so many times (or it sounds like it is). 

I get that feeling myself regarding the DCC v. DC thing. Some sites it seems to me like the answer to every question almost has to include a plug for DCC. Very annoying, to the point of having some of the reactions the OP described. Realistically though, I'd say that's just my sensitivity to it. 

Weathering is kind of a paradox for most modelers - it increases the realism and so that has to be a good thing. The caveat though is that it does if it's done well - if not, it just looks like you've ruined a $250 locomotive. So in that light - myself included - I tend to rationalize not weathering my locos and the majority of my rolling stock. The ones I have done do look good - but for the life of me I cannot take that plunge and mess with an expensive, pristine loco. It helps that I model passenger trains mostly, where they kept everything clean!


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

Weathering is fun, and when done right results in a very realistic look. And it is fun.

But it has its limits. I doubt anyone - anyone, would weather one of the new MTH Premier Santa Fe Warbonnet F3s with the metal-grill side cladding. They are gorgeous - just spectacular, shiny, gleaming testaments to the beauty of locomotives from the 1950s. That would be sacrilege. No matter how unrealistic as they are on a layout with their factory-fresh finish, I imagine ever owner is like me: "NO WAY!!!"


----------



## timlange3 (Jan 16, 2013)

I try to be proto typical and let my stock weather naturally.


----------



## mesenteria (Oct 29, 2015)

timlange3 said:


> I try to be proto typical and let my stock weather naturally.



Your road and rolling stock are outdoors?


----------



## cid (Jul 3, 2014)

timlange3 said:


> I try to be proto typical and let my stock weather naturally.


I definitely agree with Tim, that is an excellect prototypical procedure!!!:laugh: Should satisfy everyone!!


----------



## Shdwdrgn (Dec 23, 2014)

cid said:


> Should satisfy everyone!!


My dust isn't the correct scale!


----------



## Displaced EL guy (3 mo ago)

Mr.Buchholz said:


> There are not many things in the hobby of model railroading that drive me to the point of insanity. Most modelers have their layouts, they do want they want, and everyone is happy. I never try to influence any other modeler, nor do I intervene and try to superimpose my vision on theirs.
> 
> What really grinds my gears in this hobby is the over-fascination of, and attitude towards weathering. I get that some people out there like to weather their railroads, preferring an ultra-realistic take on it. I get that. No problem.
> 
> ...


This is a "My Railroad, My Rules" matter. I have my own opinion about weathering _my own_ collection of rolling stock, etc. I've enjoyed many layouts at train shows that have little to no weathering, or lots of it. It doesn't matter to me either way.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

This is an old thread, and probably wasn't worth dredging up again.


----------



## Steve on Cattail Creek (11 mo ago)

CTValleyRR said:


> This is an old thread, and probably wasn't worth dredging up again.


Oh, I don't know -- I was initially thinking somewhat the same thing, then noticed a new thread discussing weathering techniques that hit some of the same notes

FWIW, I think the subject of the OP's rant (and FWIW, all the other similarly annoying topics of division in our hobby) are just a side effect of the apparently widespread lack of social skills that otherwise counsel people to learn to just live and let live. Viewed most favorably, such flat-footed evangelistic behavior might be attributed to over-enthusiastically attempting to share the thing that most gives the would-be sharer joy, or, least favorably, evidence that such people are so weak and uncertain in their own beliefs that they can't abide any cognitive dissonance in the form of people who do not share their views. Once you have a fixed and limited vision about how something "should" be, any deviation from progress toward that ideal can only be viewed as a failure to bring any given project to its proper conclusion, or worse, as a willful disregard for the "proper" outcome and goal. This social problem is hardly limited to our toy train layouts, as witness the course of our recent and current political divisions!

IMHO, the bottom line, as others have already said, is to learn to just live and let live, and to cloak your current obsessions with the social grace of respecting that others may not fully embrace the world as you see it, and that they may have radically different views that are equally valid to them. Oh, and did I mention I have an electric car?


----------



## JeffHurl (Apr 22, 2021)

To me, weathering is like chrome plating.

Some chrome finishes are great, some are just a layer of caked on metal ..traditional chrome plating looks nice from 10 feet, but really, it's just a layer of chrome that adds so much crap on top of the item being chromed, you lose the essence of what's underneath.

Hard Chrome is better.

Hard chrome is like using powders and thinned out dyes, while traditional chrome plating is more like painting the object with thick paint, just to represent the patina. That looks like dodo in my book.


----------



## GTW son (12 mo ago)

All my stuff is simulated brand new right off the dealers lot....


----------



## JeffHurl (Apr 22, 2021)

And just because a newcomer with 11 posts happens to resurrect an old thread doesn't mean we should make an issue out of it. Who cares? I found the discussion interesting, and never saw this post because it was old.

I'd be willing to bet my next paycheck that if this newcomer would have posted a question about weathering, someone here would have scolded him for not using the search function.


----------



## BobT (Mar 27, 2021)

Yes, this is an old, weathered thread.
But like JH above, I never saw it before and enjoyed reading it.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

So this thread was just “dusted off”, and made new again…. 😁


----------



## Andreash (Dec 30, 2018)

All my rolling stock just came off the factory floor…😈☕🍩🇨🇦


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Deutsche Bahn generally keeps their rolling stock in good condition and is usually clean except periods of foul weather. The red paint doesn't fade like the old formulation either so it is always looking new.

Privately own railcars are not always in as nice of condition as major railroads, but usually in acceptable condition. Lighter colored cars show wear and stains more often, but these are often cleaned up without too much delay. Ore cars usually show the most dirt and wear followed by cement cars.

The Swiss are usually fanatical about keeping everything looking as new as possible, but they have an image to maintain for all of the tourists. ÖBB is about like DB in the upkeep area. Can't speak for the Poles or Czechs.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

I agree….nothing like factory fresh!


----------



## Conductorkev (Nov 5, 2021)

Old_Hobo said:


> So this thread was just “dusted off”, and made new again…. 😁



No its WEATHERED its time away


----------



## GTW son (12 mo ago)

And hey like my car wash stuff every Sat and à coat of wax ever spring and fall


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

My two cents worth much less these days, who cares. Really, do what you like and dont get into what others tell you what they think is right or normal. Dont get worked up by nothing. Sticks and stones and all that. Same thing I tell my 11 year old.


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

Interesting rant, and I often feel your pain.

Good, realistic weathering is cool, really something I can respect - _good modeling. _ I have just two problems with it. First, while I can appreciate good weathering, I like my locos shiny and clean as the day they left the factory. I know its not real!! I don't care. I do like to weather some of my buildings, etc., but no the trains. 
Second, most weathering I see is overdone or poorly done - weather beaten - not subtle. Good weathering is _very _hard to do, subtle, and requires study and restraint.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Weathering OK, 
Now..............Graffiti would be a different story.


----------



## Tom47 (Dec 8, 2012)

I am not a fan of weathering. I prefer my trains as they come from the factory. I enjoy watching them run as the came from the factory. But that is how I like to watch trains my trains others may desire to weather their trains that is what makes this hobby interesting and fun there is room for everyone.


----------



## Steve on Cattail Creek (11 mo ago)

To Big Ed: Hey, I _resemble_ your remark!










Depicted are the hand-drawn graffiti panels my artistic son did for the retaining wall across the back of my layout. The wall has since been 'framed' by the installation of an el track in front of and above it, and he is currently working on a replacement panel honoring his third son, who was in utero and unnamed at the time he did the wall, by name, to replace the one with the generic "Baby Tyler" on it.

As to weathering, the only weathering on my rolling stock is purely a side effect of having survived for many decades!


----------



## AFGP9 (Apr 8, 2015)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Yep, temporary weathering can be done with chalks, and it can be removed. If you've done a locomotive, you normally have to remove the shell to wash it off.
> 
> Of course, there's the "natural" weathering on the shelf, after a few years all the stuff appears "weathered" until you blow the dust off.


Yep the "natural" weathering look is what I subscribe to. Since my layout is in the basement, even though it is a finished basement, dust still gets on things. My dog and I are all that live here so where does that dust come from?? 

Kenny


----------



## AFGP9 (Apr 8, 2015)

I like weathering done right. However I have seen some S and O gauge layouts that were way over done. Their rail road, their choice. On the other hand, HO engines and rolling stock do look good weathered. The problem I have is the American Flyer engines and cars I have are far to valuable to take a chance on weathering and having devalued a good car or engine. That isn't to say I haven't weathered poor looking cars I purposely bought from the beginning for a static display. A couple of engines too. 
.
Kenny


----------



## Displaced EL guy (3 mo ago)

AFGP9 said:


> Yep the "natural" weathering look is what I subscribe to. Since my layout is in the basement, even though it is a finished basement, dust still gets on things. My dog and I are all that live here so where does that dust come from??
> 
> Kenny


This from Google: 'More than just dirt, house dust is *a mix of sloughed-off skin cells, hair, clothing fibers, bacteria, dust mites, bits of dead bugs, soil particles, pollen, and microscopic specks of plastic* '

I was a Medical Assistant, and one thing we were taught is the make up of household dust. " 80% dead skin cells" we were told. Bleah.


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

My current layout is the first time I did some light weathering on my trains and I'm happy with the result


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Steve on Cattail Creek said:


> To Big Ed: Hey, I _resemble_ your remark!
> 
> View attachment 593352
> 
> ...


I hate graffiti, but, if that is what you like go for it. 
Have him do up the side of your house too. 
It is your stuff to do as you like, but not my cup of tea. 😎


----------



## Steve on Cattail Creek (11 mo ago)

Big Ed said:


> I hate graffiti, but, if that is what you like go for it.
> Have him do up the side of your house too.
> It is your stuff to do as you like, but not my cup of tea. 😎


Hey, at least it keeps him away from spray cans out in the community, so it's a win-win in my book! 😏


----------



## OilValleyRy (Oct 3, 2021)

I do all three. “Forced” weathering, natural, and none (excluding trucks & wheels). 
My Tyco “Nostalgia Express” won’t even have realistic trucks. 
I typically avoid graffiti.

I think it’s a “to each their own” subject. When I got started I was inspired by the realism of Howard Zane’s Piedmont Division, so that’s what I’ve always aimed for from the start. 
Other folks want something different out of it. Unlike Church there isn’t much decreed in terms of right & wrong.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Yep, temporary weathering can be done with chalks, and it can be removed. If you've done a locomotive, you normally have to remove the shell to wash it off.
> 
> Of course, there's the "natural" weathering on the shelf, after a few years all the stuff appears "weathered" until you blow the dust off.


Exactly what I do,lol!!


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

Mr.Buchholz said:


> There are not many things in the hobby of model railroading that drive me to the point of insanity. Most modelers have their layouts, they do want they want, and everyone is happy. I never try to influence any other modeler, nor do I intervene and try to superimpose my vision on theirs.
> 
> What really grinds my gears in this hobby is the over-fascination of, and attitude towards weathering. I get that some people out there like to weather their railroads, preferring an ultra-realistic take on it. I get that. No problem.
> 
> ...


I agree that weathering is talked about perhaps more than it should be. Its also printed about A LOT.
After decades of subscribing to Model Railroader Magazine, I stopped a few years ago. The reason was that 95% of the articles were about how to do things I already knew how to do, after decades of model railroading. Also, in most of the issues, there was yet another article on weathering. At least one issue was dedicated to nearly all weathering articles, practically cover to cover. I already know how to weather stuff. The cost of subscribing kept going up too.

While no one, certainly including me, knows everything about this hobby, I had learned a lot over those many years. Yes, every now and then a new idea, often very clever ideas, would make an appearance in MR. However, everything else in the magazine seemed to be ether things I already knew, or things I had no interest in knowing, like blue tooth operation. Fine if you like it, but I don't care about it. And in every issue you were very likely to find another multi-page spread on, guess what, weathering.

Traction Fan


----------



## AFGP9 (Apr 8, 2015)

Displaced EL guy said:


> This from Google: 'More than just dirt, house dust is *a mix of sloughed-off skin cells, hair, clothing fibers, bacteria, dust mites, bits of dead bugs, soil particles, pollen, and microscopic specks of plastic* '
> 
> I was a Medical Assistant, and one thing we were taught is the make up of household dust. " 80% dead skin cells" we were told. Bleah.


Not buying that expaination. My layout is in a finished basement so nothing can come down from upstairs. The dust I see isn't that bad. I do have a shop side so maybe saw dust gets in the air on the rare times I do any wood working. I just clean the track and let things be. That is natural weathering and it looks just fine. 

Kenny


----------



## Ron045 (Feb 11, 2016)

Not all trains in the prototype are weathered. Some look like they just came out of the box.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Love that blue! 😁


----------

